

CEO in apparent suicide was Bitcoin fan, had other issues, too - ValentineC
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/03/06/bitcoin-death-autumn-radtke-idINDEEA2506X20140306

======
yohanatan
So being a 'bitcoin fan' is an issue, but there are others?

------
a3voices
People who commit suicide are just placing a huge value on external things.
It's understandable I think, although also sad obviously.

